# Somebody should have gone to the hospital or worse!



## Kingsley (May 23, 2007)

Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOo5G__ePiw&mode=related&search=

Not me or anyone I know.


----------



## Dadatwins (May 23, 2007)

One of those guys might be elected president one day.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (May 23, 2007)

Here's a perfect example of people making stupider a word with a capitol S!!!:deadhorse: :deadhorse: 
I like the way the guy is barefoot and holding the table down with his foot.
NO Brains.


----------



## chainsawjunky (May 23, 2007)

Wow. All I can say. Some people just shouldn't be allowed to drink. Evan


----------



## talon1189 (May 23, 2007)

Mommy is gonna kick some asz when she comes home







:deadhorse:


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 23, 2007)

How do people survive their own existance:monkey:


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 23, 2007)

...then as if he didn't already make a big enough mess, he had to chum all over the chainsaw.

WTG moron.

.


----------



## DonnyO (May 23, 2007)

*I don't know where to start*

Thos guys were all obviously picked last in gym class...............

I was in a frat in college at an agricultural school. I have seen many chainsaws in the hands of "drunk college frat boys". (never a homelite! )

We used them to cut down doors and trees. 

What did that coffee table ever do to them? Were there co-eds hiding in it somewhere?


----------



## SilentElk (May 24, 2007)

LOL. Nothing beats cutting a coffe table in as many small pieces as possible with a homelite at 3 am with barefeet after having a bit of drinking.

the only permanent damage is the floor. Surprised no tendons legs and body parts werent cut off. crazy and foolish


----------



## aquan8tor (May 24, 2007)

This guy is a future Darwin award winner. 

For those of you that know the "darwin awards", its a joke about people that remove themselves from the gene pool by doing DUMB A$$ STUNTS THAT ONLY A MORON would do.



What were his last words, they ask......



Hey guys, watch this........................


----------



## JayD (May 25, 2007)

A pack of Bozo's, and they taped it so they could prove how stupid they are for the whole world to see!


----------

